# As Britney Spears Would Say...



## CraigBouchard (Aug 25, 2006)

Oops, I did it again 

Yes I tried again, and it was successful. The solve was very nice,
but it wasn't very good to execute.

Memo Time: 48 minutes
Execution time: 22.02 seconds

Scramble: R B L' D F' B L2 U2 D L' U' L2 D2 B2 D L' F2 R2 L2 F2 U D' B
L' F

Yellow on U and Green on F

Solve:
Cross: L2 F2 R' B' D' F' B2
Pair 1/2: U' L' U L U F R' U' F' R
Pair 3: U R' U' R U' y R U R'
Pair 4/Edge control: U R U' R' U y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R
OLL: R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R'
PLL: y' R' U R' x2 u' R' U R' U' R l U' R' F R F

Total Moves: F2L - 37 Moves Long I know, but it was just too sexy!!!
LL - 24 moves
Total - 61 moves in 22.02 seconds = 2.77 moves per second *puke*

The video can be seen here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qdew1_cjhVA

Can't wait till Monday and 4x4x4 Speed BLD 

Craig


----------



## pjk (Aug 25, 2006)

Very nice, I'd like for you to explain how you do it and can look ahead like that, looks very interesting. I take it you also memorize all the moves as well so you can just execute as fast as your hands can move?


----------



## CraigBouchard (Aug 26, 2006)

As I've said to anyone, just catch me online, I'm usually on, and I'm willing to talk about it. Maybe if enough people really wanna know I'll take the time to write up an entire page that can be read...

Craig


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 26, 2006)

well im willing to learn..... id be very thankful if someone took the time to write up a guide about it.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Aug 26, 2006)

Sure you don't just wanna add me to MSN or something? Much less typing...Less reading too...and then its interactive, as opposed to just a page you gotta learn off


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 26, 2006)

Sounds fair.


----------



## pjk (Aug 26, 2006)

You should type up a guide, for everyone in the future, you don't have to keep typing it. It can't be that much work


----------



## CraigBouchard (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm the world's biggest procrastinator, you caught me...w/e...doesn't really matter...I might get around to it sometime...I'd rather type more when someone wants it then find the time to do it when no one needs it...

Craig


----------



## pjk (Aug 27, 2006)

Save the convos you have and post them, and sometime when i get time i can organize it.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Aug 28, 2006)

MMM, too late  I might...if I have any more...

Craig


----------

